# black brush Algae or roots??!



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all, 

I Just returned to this great hobby (planted tanks of course  ) with a new little tank (10 g). This tank was setup a two months ago. I have had a lot of beautiful surprises in this short time including an anubia nana blooming, but I'm afraid I could facing my worst nightmare : black Brush Algae. I use to have a 50 g plated tank a few years ago, but it was covered by BBA, and my husband and I started a fait against BBA that we lost  . So we are here again, trying this new tank, a week ago I noticed this little growing in the leaves of my Microsorium pteropus 'Windelov', I though that's it BBA again, but in the last days I have observed a odd growing in the "BBA" it is lager than all BBA that I've ever seen, so now I think it could hopefully be another thing: may be roots!, so it could be possible? I've never kept windelov fern, it is my first time so I don't know if this plant could develop roots in its leaves, could you help me with this ID? "I need Help Template" below, also I'm attaching some pic about this gowing 

Thanks in advance!! 


1. Tank water volume: 10 G
2. Tank lighting (type, watts per gallong, etc.): 20 WATTS 
3. Tank filtration: AZOO mignon filter 
4. Tank substrate: AZOO Plant grower bed
5. Plants: 1 Ozelot Amazon Sword, 2 Microsorium pteropus 'Windelov, 1 anubia nana, 2 Afzeli Anubias and Brazilian Micro Sword
6. Fish: 6 cardinal tetra, 1 Panda corydora, 2 Otos, 1 Moli 
7. Test kits used (brand and type): - 
8. Fertilization regimen (include products used): - 
9. Do you CO2? No 
10. Water change routine: 30 % weekly
11. How long has the tank been set up? two months
12. Describe your question or problem in detail: see above


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

They're most likely are roots. If that's true, you will soon see leaves coming out from where the roots are.


----------



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Stocker!

Thanks for answer !, I looked carefully where the roots are and there are tiny leaves !!!   

I'm very happy for not having BBA again. 

Thanks a lot !


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That is one of the ways that Microsorium sp. (Jave ferns) reproduce. They are called advantagous plantlets. If you look on the bottom of Jave leaves that have been growign emersed, and sometimes submersed, you will see small balck dots. THese are spores. Plantlets will form from these spores underwater and remain attached to the moter leaf until big enough to drop off. Microsrium is also, ofcourse, a rhiozome plant which probogates by forming new leaves as the rhiozome incresaes in size and lenght. A new plant can be formed by cutting of 2-4 leaves with rhizome and re-attaching it to rocks or wood. This new plant will continue to grow from the apex (newest end), producing mew leaves. HTH


----------



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Dennis, 

It is so cool  ! thanks for the information !

Regards


----------

